# 2012 BIG LOTS! Finds



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to locate a car cover for my Car-to-Space Ship prop, $25, (see Prop section) and was pleased to see that they were in the process of putting out their Spring Patio and Gardening section already. Some interesting items to report on and a few pics I'll come back to post. 

Fence Toppers -- Their black spiked and rustic brown decorative fence edging material is making a reappearance (I think nicer than the styles they had last year). $8 for a 4-pack, Village Green.

Circus Globe Light Strands -- a 40-count plastic multi-colored globe light strands ($10, not LED but _clear Xmas bulb light inside the colored globe_). Colors of globes -- red, green, yellow, purple, blue. UL listed. Wilson & Fisher. Clear globe 40-count sets also available. Smooth globes, not faceted. The clear inside bulb will allow you to switch out globe covers without electrical issues if you want to alternate colors in a different pattern. (LED versions of globes we found had an issue doing this because of voltage issues involved).

Witch's Cupboard -- the Gemmy Butterfly Jars are back again. 

Tiki -- cheap Tiki-style decor, tiki lanterns and vases. 

Gazing Ball Cast Plaster of Paris? Columns -- Lil Ghouliette mentioned using some in a tombstone design last year. $18, 4 designs.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like great finds. They just closed our Big Lots down this past month.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Noticed the LW had the Gemmy butterfly and firefly jars for less than $12 for those in Canada.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I will have to hit them up.Thanks!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I went through their stuff looking for finds as well. Came across these LED lanterns. Fairly big and they come with a dimmer switch. They cost $10


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Liken those lanterns! Great find!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I went through their stuff looking for finds as well. Came across these LED lanterns. Fairly big and they come with a dimmer switch. They cost $10


love those lanterns...lucky


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few pics of things I mentioned above when I was last in my BIG LOTS. Further details in my shopping album.

Circus lights -- Quite a few globe lights on this year's light strand compared to the one they offered a few years ago. The plastic this year is not as thick as before on the globes and there aren't any clips on the light base, not necessarily a bad thing, but it is nice that you get about twice the globes this year.










Cast Columns -- Same as last years. 4 different styles (3 pictured). The stores I've been in seem to get in 2 of each style. I'm planning on incorporating mine into a large cemetary monument, one on each side, with a top, base, and tombstone epitaph area in between.










Carnival arcade -- If you are planning a carnival theme with games, this kids bowling set comes with pins, rack, 2 bowling balls, and a alley mat. Good size to do as a low table top game maybe. I was thinking of turning the pins into ghosts and the bowling balls into eyeballs.










Cemetary Fencing -- These fence toppers are the same as a few years ago (different than last years). If you are making your own wall or fence for around your cemetary these designs are pretty adaptable to use as a fence topper.











Not pictured, 12-pack of 5-ft bamboo stakes, $6, and 25-pack of 3-foot bamboo stakes, $4.50. Both are stained a darker red/brown color. Black landscape fabric, 3 ft x 45 ft rolls, $6. Their Gemmy Firefly and Butterfly jars (for witch's kitchen) are $11.77 this year, several color choices.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's my fencing I bought this time last year, the one on the left! In fact it's sitting in the spot where we left it when we took it up on Halloween night!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(putting my coat on and running to Big Lots!)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I found some pretty good-sized resin garden cherubs at Big Lots to use in the cemetery. You can see them on their website under garden decor. The taller resin angels are also nice, but more expensive. 

Last year during the after-spring sale, I found a resin owl with solar lights for eyes, tomato cages, a roll of the black landscape fabric, metal lantern, and some colored glass bottles that I used in the lab. Everything was really inexpensive at that point.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Liquidation World (now owned by Big Lot's Canada) has those butterfly and firefly in a jar by Gemmy. I think they were $11.17 seemed a lot better then $30 at other places.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year the Gemmy Butterflies sold for $14 (bought 2) at BIG LOTS. This year BIG LOTS has the Gemmy Butterflies and the new Fireflies for $11.77. So the price has actually come down. I found that interesting as well as the $.77 part. Like why not $.75? Just kind of a weird pricing point to me.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Saw this planter there today. Of course my kid had to have it. Just thought it was unusual that there was anything Halloween themed


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year the Gemmy Butterflies sold for $14 (bought 2) at BIG LOTS. This year BIG LOTS has the Gemmy Butterflies and the new Fireflies for $11.77. So the price has actually come down. I found that interesting as well as the $.77 part. Like why not $.75? Just kind of a weird pricing point to me.


Maybe depends on the local sales tax?(so calculations come out more even?) Mine here were 11.99


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a few pics of things I mentioned above when I was last in my BIG LOTS. Further details in my shopping album.
> 
> Circus lights -- Quite a few globe lights on this year's light strand compared to the one they offered a few years ago. The plastic this year is not as thick as before on the globes and there aren't any clips on the light base, not necessarily a bad thing, but it is nice that you get about twice the globes this year.
> 
> ...



Those columns look kewl....How much were they??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Columns are $18. BIG LOTS has them on their website now. The other column design I didn't get in my photo is shown on the website. Here's the link: http://www.biglots.com/browseItem/outdoor-decor-and-lights/6558

BTW I picked up two 10-inch gazing balls today at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS for $16.99 each. They are Glow In the Dark. BL has gazing balls but I think theirs are the standard glass ones and about the same price. I thought the GID might look nice in a dark corner of the yard. For Halloween I might turn them into eyeballs or for my jungle theme maybe into snake eyes. Most of the gazing balls I have seen, including the ROSS ones, have an opening at the bottom. Kind of handy if you want to insert lighting of some kind as well.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw this at Big Lots today and loved it too much to pass on. Part of my walkthrough is a forest/cemetery, so I think he'd be cool on a tree in a corner with some dim light to make it seem scarier. I love adding details that you may or may not catch.









I grabbed a glass bottle there, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Friends and Family Sale This weekend - 20% off Entire Purchase*

If you are looking for some BIG LOTS stuff, check the coupon/discount section for details. If you haven't signed up for their emails, in the past I believe some stores have passed out coupons on the last day. Not sure if every location does this or if they will do it again, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

terri73 said:


> Saw this planter there today. Of course my kid had to have it. Just thought it was unusual that there was anything Halloween themed


I have seen that in catalogs over the years. Looks cool, but does it truly grow (not to mention _last_)?



Zombiesmash said:


> I saw this at Big Lots today and loved it too much to pass on. Part of my walkthrough is a forest/cemetery, so I think he'd be cool on a tree in a corner with some dim light to make it seem scarier. I love adding details that you may or may not catch.
> 
> View attachment 109437


With me, you don't have to make it scarier; that thing made me nearly cringe as it is It looks too much like my father, and they even included the camo hat... *Shudders* Can you feel the love?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year the Gemmy Butterflies sold for $14 (bought 2) at BIG LOTS. This year BIG LOTS has the Gemmy Butterflies and the new Fireflies for $11.77. So the price has actually come down. I found that interesting as well as the $.77 part. Like why not $.75? Just kind of a weird pricing point to me.


Oh my gosh.... I hope my Big Lots has them! I looked all over for them last year but had no luck. Looks like a shopping trip is in my plans tomorrow.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

terri73 said:


> Saw this planter there today. Of course my kid had to have it. Just thought it was unusual that there was anything Halloween themed


OK, since I'll be there I might just have to pick this up too! Very fun.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes the planter thing seems to be working. She sowed the seeds and they were sprouting in a few days. Well see how long they last


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got an email from BigLots saying saturday from 5-closing and sunday all day(I think I got that correct) it will be 20% off for card members!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*New Garden items at BIG LOTS*

My two local BIG LOTS are in the process of putting out garden items and I saw these two items that I thought you guys might find interesting. The first item is a garden post lantern that I think would make a great street prop. The second is a half-whiskey barrel planter.

















The metal lantern is mounted to a solid metal 2-piece pole with metal threading which makes it convenient for taking apart for storage. It has a working latch for access to the interior of the lantern section for adding battery-powered lighting inside (it's a bi-fold glass door so opens pretty wide). The base is 2-pronged and similar to those hanging plant shephard's hooks where you step on it to plunge the prongs into the ground. 











BIG LOTS' half-whiskey barrel is plastic and light weight. No drain hole and measures 21 inches in diameter (interior) at the top and 12-1/2 inches high. Would make a nice crows nest on a pirates ship.


BTW one store had the post lanterns out already but I didn't see these yet at the second location. There were still a few aisles around the store that they were in the process of stocking and not all the items as advertised for this week were on the shelves yet.

I ended up with two of the above post lanterns for a Jack the Ripper London street scene I'd like to do one year. I had planned on painting them but wondering if the cream color would look better at night. What do you guys think? Mario Chiodo had a whole-head Jack the Ripper latex mask a few years back that I bought off of QVC for this theme, so excited to see it coming to fruition. Have a nice cape to use as well and hope to talk hubby into a little play acting as Jack. As for the street setting, plan on creating a facade around my bbq island that will become a set of London brownstones along the street. Found a few clearance door knockers for a few bucks at BIG LOTS today for the doors. One has a peep hole that I think would be cool to add an illuminated eyeball looking through it. Gotta have some fog for atmosphere.

Not sure how long the Jack the Ripper mask will be up on QVCs site, but here's a link to it. Click on the first product image with long wavy hair and all black hat. The eyeholes as I recall are actually part of the hat. It appears to be sold out, but probably can be found elsewhere. As you can see it wasn't very expensive and was really well made.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Gemmy Fireflies and Butterflies will be on sale (slight decrease in price--from 11.77 to 11.50) starting 4/1 -4/7. I haven't seen the Gemmy fairies anywhere however.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

GOS Kmart has them, I saw them at mine.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I went to two Big Lots today in search of the lamp post Ghost of Spookie found, with no luck. Hopefully they'll get them in at some point. I ended up buying a couple of packs of the plastic fencing. The second one I went to had some taller, white wire fencing that would look good with a coat of black spray paint. Also got a Gemmy butterfly (the cats are currently intensely inspecting it) and a two pack of solar powered spot lights. Don't know how well they'll work, but since I don't have outdoor outlets, they seemed worth a shot. They also had some solar powered rock spot lights which looked cool, but aren't angle adjustable, so I got the silver ones.

Solar powered spot light 2-pack $15:

http://www.biglots.com/browseItem/lighting-and-solar/6531

Solar powered rock spotlight $10:

http://www.biglots.com/browseItem/lighting-and-solar/6535


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hauntedsparks if it helps (maybe calling ahead when it's not busy there to avoid a wasted trip), here's the register receipt SKU they had the lanterns under:

Mtl Garden Stake/Lantern. 25.00
210020977

I'm sure the stores will all get them for spring.

My DH saw them in the backseat of the car and asked me where those old lanterns came from. I love that they looked old and distressed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Wireless Doorbell Alarm with Soundcard*

I saw this item listed on BIG LOTS' new weekly items on Monday (item has been taken down from site already) and finally found it in my store. It's Honeywell's Wireless Doorbell Alarm with Holiday Soundcard for $15, Model RCWL2205A. I haven't opened mine up yet so don't know yet what holiday sounds it comes with (report back tomorrow), but I think it could be fun especially for little kids coming to your door or if you work it into your haunt somehow. 










The product came out a few years ago and is still being sold by Honeywell today; there are a few different package versions of the product. One of the _optional_ pre-recorded Holiday Soundcards you can buy for it is the Halloween Door Chime Soundcard (RCA2210N1003). The halloween sounds on the optional card are: 

Howling Werewolf
Screaming Woman
Growling Animal
Siniser Laugh
Moaning Ghost

BTW I've seen the optional sound cards sold online for about $5-9 (even $5 new with free shipping). The above link to the Halloween soundcard has sound samples available to listen to under the tab "Demo Chimes" (requires Flash I believe to see the list and play).


Here's a link to an informative third-party site on the product features. The model BIG LOTS is selling doesn't come with the customizing software I don't believe (again will report back tomorrow). However the software CD is available to purchase online and thru third-party sites if you want to customize sounds for your bell on your computer to transfer to a soundcard (up to 20 seconds long). This customization option requires Windows software BTW and you should check the software/hardware requirements before buying the customizing package. There may be different versions of the software out there as Windows software got updated over the years from when it originally came out and some places might have old stock. I thought it would be fun to have a doorbell that sounded like The Addams Family house maybe (or was it the Munsters?) or a greeting from Vincent Price.

Keep in mind that while the description says CD quality sound, the sounds are coming out of a small inexpensive speaker, so don't expect it to sound like it came from quality speakers. At least that is one of the cautionary comments I've read about it. Another thing I read about it is that the soundcard (a USB drive) is in a proprietary format so you can't, unfortunately, use any USB drive with the doorbell or so I read. The drive capacity is pretty limited as well--dumb as drive capacity is really cheap--but then again most people, non-haunters, would probably be happy with just a few sounds at their disposal.

As I mentioned the product is no longer listed under New Weekly items and when I entered the SKU from the printout I had made of it on Monday, nothing turned up either when I did a search. Checked twice in the store this week for it (with Managers assistance) but nothing. I figured it never shipped. Tonight we were having dinner not far from there so stopped in. Didn't see it in Electrical where the manager said it would be stocked so figured it was a lost cause. Happened to wander the store and over in the computer section with CDs, speakers, etc. found it on the top shelf! When I was at the checkout the cashier looked startled and asked where I found it, she had looked for it herself yesterday for a customer but didn't find it. So sometimes it just pays to wander the aisles I guess.

BTW the register receipt reads:
MyChime with Holiday Sound 15.00
250008070


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

UPDATE On Honeywell MyChime wireless doorbell


Software is not included to customize sounds so must be purchased separately if you want to go that route. Adding the Halloween soundcard is a fairly inexpensive alternative however to get some decent halloween sounds.

The Holiday Soundcard that is included has the following on it (in addition to the 7 standard chimes): 
We Wish You A Merry Christmas
Auld Lang Syne
America The Beautiful
**Howling Werewolf** (from the Optional Halloween Soundcard)
Sleigh Bells


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

My Bad! I did not see this was already posted by Ghost of Spookie so I deleted what I could.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes but a pic is always worth a thousand words they say.... 

Actually since you brought them up I should mention that I read a post by Hallo last night on HF somethere where she found the Gemmy butterflies and fireflies priced at under $9 at Walgreens. I know that typically Walgreens ads run Sunday to Saturday so not sure what end of the sale that might be. But if you have a choice of shopping places I know where I would check out first. 


Update: checked out Walgreens weekly ad and they do have Lawn and Garden decor and lighting items on sale this week for 25% off. Not sure what they normally sell the jars for however.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My two local BIG LOTS are in the process of putting out garden items and I saw these two items that I thought you guys might find interesting. The first item is a garden post lantern that I think would make a great street prop. The second is a half-whiskey barrel planter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a couple of the black twisted iron looking plant hangars that are behind those white yard post lanterns. Just the right look to hand severed heads from.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Update on Honeywell MyChime Doorbell*

OK, I set up the _*Honeywell*_ _*MyChime*_ (made two previous posts about it a few posts back on this thread) with some batteries and the included Holiday SoundCard with the Howling Werewolf sound. Sounds way better than I was anticipating and I see some definite haunt uses for it. There's a volume push button control on the main unit that will adjust the audio to one of 4 volume levels. It doesn't get super loud and adjusts more to the quiet side. I have the chime section set on high in our inside stairway and can hear the howling through a mostly closed bedroom door halfway across the house from the chime section. I have the optional Halloween Soundcard on order ($5, free shipping) to give me additional sounds. Haven't decided yet on whether to pick up the optional software and customizable soundcard (under $11).

I'm not sure if I will set MyChime up in my haunt and use it like a doorbell with the chime portion within hearing distance of the kids--where the kids come to a wall and need to press the button--or whether I will use the chime part in the haunt as just a speaker and carry the remote with me to trigger the sound at will. For example I can see putting the chime unit near my Animated Reindeer/wolf, setting it to the Animal Growling sound and when the kids approach the reindeer/wolf, activating the doorbell so it seems the animal has spotted them and is growling.

The doorbell portion of the unit has a gasket around it and is rainproof. You can easily set the doorbell to stay programmed on just one sound, like the howling werewolf, so it does work out pretty nicely as a sound player. Overall very happy with this BIG LOTS purchase.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if the columns are avalible at Liquadation world (now owned by biglots)?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*New BIG LOTS finds today*

Stopped in BIG LOTS tonight after dinner and found a few new finds.

*Intrud Alert Home Alert System, 4 to a package*, 90 db, _includes_ 12 alkaline AG 13 1.5v batteries (3 needed for each device) for a whopping *$5 for the package*. I saw a thread here on the forum that showed how to make a prop alarm with this device for cheap and have been looking for a good price on these to do the project. Thought this was worth passing along. Found in the hardware/electrical area. Oh and it also includes a bonus 100 db panic alarm on keychain with LED light...in case your prop thieves accidentally make a grab for the "real" stuff!

A featured grocery item on sale this week are 23- to 30-oz round plastic jars of pretzels, $3.75 (sour dough nuggets, twists, mini pretzels--from Shultz and HK Anderson). Bev Mo and Target carry the Anderson pretzels but their jars are square-ish and not as nice IMO. These BIG LOT jars are _*great*_ for "specimen" jars for lab themes. Nice and big, 10 inches tall and apx 5-1/2 inches diameter with 4-1/2 inch opening; and being plastic, the jar won't break if dropped. Later this week I'll try to post how I use these jars to hold specimen alien figures from the 99 Cent Store, and how I make them appear to be in water in the jar without adding a liquid.

For those always on the look out for pirate items, saw large coconuts hollowed out and done up as pirate faces, two versions--one with a black beard and one with a red beard. These were near the beach decor including the carved wooden seagulls. Also saw a pirate pinata in the food and wine area.

I'll come back and post a few pics.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Spinechiller said:


> Has anyone noticed if the columns are avalible at Liquadation world (now owned by biglots)?


Haven't seen them in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie,

I am curious about how you make your specimin jars. My jars always get too much condensation inside because of the liquid.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know what company makes the garden lamp posts?


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

OFF SUBJECT (but related)

I made my own lamp posts very easily and cheap. They work well so far.
Made to stand 6 1/2 foot above ground, but you can adjust to your desire.

Pole made of 2 inch PVC
2 inch nipple
Empty plastic Miracle Whip jar, round
Battery operated LED lights and some wire.

Given that list, the actual details seen easy enough. Vary
as you need.

Cut the plastic jar lid to fit the nipple, screw it together.
My battery packs are taped to the lower area of the pole,
pole drilled so the wires run inside pole. Just below the
nipple, I drilled and installed a toggle switch for easy off/on.
Use however many lights you wish. Believe I ran three LEDS
per unit.

PVC pipe easily painted to your color choice. Do whatever you
wish to decorate the jar. (I found that my wife's colored knee-highs
work nicely and easy to change the color. Last year they were blue.

Usint


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are referring to me (Spookwriter) no, I do not have any pictures
of my halloween on this computer. Another story.

Being new here, I don't want to cross the lines and get in trouble yet.
Should I move this "lamp post" to the prop area, or just leave it here?

I also see my post was incomplete. I meant to go on and say that I have
a shorter version at five feet I use as a "walking staff". I'm in total darkness
until I hit the "on" button. Five foot long, I can spin it like a baton. Or reach
out five foot and touch you. Real lightweight. Staff is purple to match my tux.
As it spins, I go in and out of your vision. (Your eyes will follow the light)

If I recall correctly, the cost per pole was under $8.00 complete.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big Lots garden bridge*

Received my BL advance sale newsletter and it looks like some of the garden items are starting to go on sale. In the ad for this coming week, 5/6 to 5/12, their 5 ft. Wooden bridge will be on sale for $49. The ad with picture of it should be available shortly on their site.

I picked up this bridge a year or two ago and it's pretty nice. Lots of boards to install so a power screwdriver comes in handy. The garden bridge can be adpated from your normal garden decor use to that of your haunt with a little effort. With additional post material added surrounding the current posts (which are short and narrow) to bulk up the current ones and make it look more like piers, and connecting the piers with a heavy rope, it makes a nice pirates dock area. When I do my jungle theme, I'll add additional post material again, and some heavy jute rope with artifical vine garland added.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Butterfly and firefly jars on sale*

Just got my newsletter from BL and starting this Wednesday, 5/23 thru next Saturday, 6/2, the Gemmy butterfly and firefly jars will be on sale for $10.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

man, i need money so i could plan my Halloween shopping at Big Lots. I have some ideas but........ you know no money.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought some of these yesterday. I am going to replace the citronella candle with a flameless tea light and hang these from branches of a tree.








From Big Lot's website

Village Green® Citronella Metal Lantern
$3.99 
Regularly:$8You Save:50% [$4.01]
Perfect for taking on camping trips. Convenient handle makes carrying a breeze.
11"H 
SKU: 364014284 
In Store Only


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big Lots Screenhouse and Sun Shelter*

I know a few people have already mentioned buying those tented temporary structures to host their haunt in. Saw that BL (7/22-7/28) will have their 12 x 12 screenhouse w/netting and 10 x 13 sun shelter going on sale ($40). I think the one with netting, which creates walls more or less, might make a nice "pop up" haunt space particularly if you don't have a garage to use.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I went through their stuff looking for finds as well. Came across these LED lanterns. Fairly big and they come with a dimmer switch. They cost $10


i wished they flickered realistic and not fake yellow flicker:/


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

terri73 said:


> Saw this planter there today. Of course my kid had to have it. Just thought it was unusual that there was anything Halloween themed [/QUOTEway cheaper than the 1 i bought mine cost 25.00and all of them died i read everything so carefully and i have a green thumb


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I could swear I saw people posting pics from Big Lots already and in fact commented on a grouping of photos. I thought it was on this thread but must have been under the shopping thread. I can't get up there until this weekend after payday and am hoping to see the Bloody Mary sign from last year. Has anyone seen it yet? Looks like the Dracula Pub sign. Thanks.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i went there yesterday and they had some fall decor i found lanterns with fall floral and it cost 18.00!!!!!!+tax i gonna make my own like i did my own candy bouquet for valentines day it cost me 9.00- and the 1 on qfc was expensive im gonna buy a lantern buy fall floral from dollor tree glue gun it and done! cheap as the 1 from biglots


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gemmyhalloweenlover, I've seen these in my BL and know that others have mentioned them in the thread. I own the second one and adapting it to be a carnival Circus wagon light. Others have adapted the LED version which are more the camping/graveyard version. Neither of these are expensive now, being on Clearance.

Wilson And Fisher Lantern

Village Green Lantern


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gemmyhalloweenlover, I've seen these in my BL and know that others have mentioned them in the thread. I own the second one and adapting it to be a carnival Circus wagon light. Others have adapted the LED version which are more the camping/graveyard version. Neither of these are expensive now, being on Clearance.
> 
> Wilson And Fisher Lantern
> 
> Village Green Lantern


? i was talking about a flicjering lantern that is for fall decor i saw it in the fall aisle


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Big Lots has both their Village Green black spiked edging fencing, 8-pack, and their antique brown spiked fencing (more decorative), 4-pack, on sale for $4 a pack. Their white picket edge fencing, 4-pack, is $2.50 a pack. That one might be good for a haunted farm look if grossed up. Tall Shepard Hooks are $5 now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gemmyhalloweenlover, I'm not familar with that one. I took out the citronella candle and inserted a flickering battery-operated tea light in the one I bought. Not sure what look you are going for but both lanterns posted above can probably be modified to add a flickering tea light.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmmmm ghost of spookie does your biglots have faall decor out? there should be a fall decorated flickering lantern and it costs 18.00


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Is it the big one in this pic? It was originally $18 but marked down to $9. I got it for only $4.50 tho' cause it needs repair
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture120143-biglots-clearance.jpg


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually bought two of those lanterns, both black but Real karosene burners. I'm way more into the realism if I have the choice! Karosene-burning lanterns are about the same price, maybe a $2 difference, and the flame can be adjusted.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't see the lanterns above - the link says they are sold out.

I picked up a few things at Big Losts. The lanterns in the front are down to 50% off. Under $5 each now. I was excited, because I had seen Love Manor's aged process on that exact lantern and I wanted to make some.









Here's Love Manor's aged lantern.









Here are mine... I went with a textured paint for a carpet moss look versus the spanish moss. Also added a flicker flame C7 bulb. (I know. I went a little to heavy on the soot. It was my first attempt. lol)















They are on sale now. So if interested, don't wait.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hilda - love the cats!! They are awesome!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hilda said:


> I picked up a few things at Big Losts.


That's a good name for it, Hilda!

Those lanterns look awesome! And yours turned out GREAT!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Hilda! Started storming down here, internet went down, so I told the kids lets go to Big Lots! Got 4 of the lanterns, also some orange and black bath cloths for the bathroom, plus they have really cool orange shower curtains (one plastic & one crushed "silk") that I could stencil some stuff on... $5 



Hilda said:


> I can't see the lanterns above - the link says they are sold out.
> 
> I picked up a few things at Big Losts. The lanterns in the front are down to 50% off. Under $5 each now. I was excited, because I had seen Love Manor's aged process on that exact lantern and I wanted to make some.
> 
> ...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ik this is a biglots thread but i saw halloween products at walgreens just to get every1 a headstart


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

how much were the cast columns?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK finally made a trip to Big Lots since they've stocked with some Halloween merchandise. Stopped in at two locations in the San Jose area that were close to each other. More or less had the same halloween out although their summer clearance differed a bit. The Camden location had a ton of the Clearance citronella lanterns, Campbell only one left. BTW did anyone see wagon wheels at Big Lots this year? I don't think they had them out this year. Was hoping to pick up a few on clearance for circus wagon wheels.

I bought the citronella clearance lanterns (pictured in LoveManor's referenced photo by Hilda), they only cost $4 each. Bought 6 of them today and think I have 2 from last year that were bought as an addition to a gypsy fortune tellers wagon. Plan to age all of them and one year use them around the whole yard as pathway lanterns when we can do a whole yard walkthru--my goal for the past two years. I just really like the look of them; and like what LoveManor did with theirs and what you, Hilda, did with yours with the soot and C7 bulb inside. Nice look.

After playing with the Light Up Lawn Skeleton's Try Me button a few times, decided to pick him up. Thought it was very much like, if not the same soundtrack as the 3 Creepy Skull Pathway Markers, except the skeleton's hands and skull light up whereas the pathway markers only have eyes that light up. What sold me on the Light Up Lawn Skeleton was how he looked when he flashed with light. I'll probably cut the speaker wire on him and use the Try Me to trigger him to flash in a mad scientist electrifying chamber. I played with a few of them and picked out one that looked most like a blue-white electrifying charge in him. 










In the toy section found an animated toy cobra snake by Animal Planet for $10. When you touch his head (activated essentially by a Try Me Button I guess) he hisses and moves his head and upper coiled body back and forth. There is some background sound to him and I might cut the speaker to him as well, but really bought him for his movement and the button trigger. I have some black snake fabric from Joann's that I'm thinking I might use to replace his current toy look and turn him into a motion-activated Black Mamba snake to put on display as an oddity in my carnival side show. If I could rig him to trigger with a step pad near his exhibit that would be perfect. Oh and I almost forgot to mention that his green eyes light up when he starts to move so the kids will definitely notice him.










Also in the toy section found these _Toy Story_ puzzles. I'll give the puzzles away as a prize when I do my carnival but bought them for the top of the packaging...the little green alien with 3 eyes that was in the Mechanical Claw machine in the TS movie. Thinking a "Out of Order" Mechanical Claw machine would be a fun thing in my carnival theme and really wanted the TS aliens in there. Guess I could fill it with some decapitated dolls and possessed toys as well.

I actually had gone to BL hoping to find a Bloody Mary sign but only saw Dracula Pub signs so far. Also was looking thru the James Bond DVDs they had hoping to find _Live and Let Die_, wanted to watch Baron Von Samedi rise from the grave and do his voodoo moves. Didn't find it at either location however. I have a prop that I'm basing off of him so was disappointed not to find the DVD. I did finally see the nice brown metal LED lantern for $18 that gemmyhalloweenlover was commenting on. It's nice and definitely a better quality fall decor item. 










I took some photos of a few items. If not already posted will come back tomorrow and upload.

Gemmyhalloweenlover you might want to post about what you saw under the current year's Walgreen thread for those that have a Walgreens in their area. Can't wait to see what they get in either. Which reminds me, I saw the LED candelabra at BL and definitely think the Walgreens one last year despite all of its packaging problems was nicer, and less expensive as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, here's a few more of the items I grabbed pics of from my Big Lots trip. Pricing and description in album. BTW there are other photos from Big Lots that people have posted but they were put up under the General shopping thread so you'll have to go back through the pages to find them. 

Always a useful item









Same as last year but with different packaging









Believe this is new to BL this year









Sock Monkeys two size versions



















These were very colorful when triggered and lit









Two versions of this Solar Pathway Marker, skull and bat









Pelicans might be a nice addition to one's Pirate Scene, and half off right now.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK finally made a trip to Big Lots since they've stocked with some Halloween merchandise. Stopped in at two locations in the San Jose area that were close to each other. More or less had the same halloween out although their summer clearance differed a bit. The Camden location had a ton of the Clearance citronella lanterns, Campbell only one left. BTW did anyone see wagon wheels at Big Lots this year? I don't think they had them out this year. Was hoping to pick up a few on clearance for circus wagon wheels.
> 
> I bought the citronella clearance lanterns (pictured in LoveManor's referenced photo by Hilda), they only cost $4 each. Bought 6 of them today and think I have 2 from last year that were bought as an addition to a gypsy fortune tellers wagon. Plan to age all of them and one year use them around the whole yard as pathway lanterns when we can do a whole yard walkthru--my goal for the past two years. I just really like the look of them; and like what LoveManor did with theirs and what you, Hilda, did with yours with the soot and C7 bulb inside. Nice look.
> 
> ...


that last pic was the lantern i was talking about


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, here's a few more of the items I grabbed pics of from my Big Lots trip. Pricing and description in album. BTW there are other photos from Big Lots that people have posted but they were put up under the General shopping thread so you'll have to go back through the pages to find them.
> 
> Always a useful item
> 
> ...


interesting biglots seems to carry some stuff other stores last year they had target j-o-l and those open mouthed skulls looks interesting do they have the same sounds as the strobing 1s


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i went 2 biglots yesterday and they had decotions but needed to stock more i hope they have way more and not 2 aisle and the rest just christmas frap


----------



## robertlc (Jul 14, 2012)

The Big Lots in Gulfport, MS now has Halloween items out.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't forget to check Big Lots for seasonal items now on sale - resin garden cherubs and angels for the cemetery, short black fencing for cemetary, rolls of black weed blocker fabric to use for backdrops or prop clothing, tomato cages, nautical items, and more.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I went to Big Lots in my area Halloween items were in boxes getting ready to be stocked. Its cool because my Big Lots is brand new just having relocated from another location. They moved into a old Circuit City building.


----------



## Rashnu2010 (Oct 23, 2011)

So glad i found this thread today, went to our local biglots after reading it, and they also had the lanterns on clearence, picked up 3 of them.. Will work out very well it my grave yard sean this year...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i returned my misting skull i hate it  good thing it was returnable when it was wet i waiting for the rest so i dont waste it on the stuff i already saw im waiting for party city,lowes,fred meyers,walgreens ect...to stock there stuff or any place that has gemmy i bought a tekky toys prop and its pretty cool better than the skull  the death row tekky toy prop is to violent for me and i want the grave mourner though it looks better at tekky toys website and in the video the head looks long im leaving my ghost up since i dont want to put it up and down up and down i want to decorate now but my folkes saying its not october ok yeah ik but halloween is awesome and not not satanic its a christian holiday u can read books on the true meaning of halloween


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

my big lot's here in Santa Clarita has a 2 full isles of Halloween stuff out!!! cant wait to spend


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

My Big Lots has it's back to college merchandise out and their color scheme for this year includes orange and dark purple. I bought a 2-pack of orange bath towels for $5 to put on the towel rack in the bathroom. As a bonus, they'll also make great packing material for storing breakable decorations. They also had bath mats, but the dimensions were too large for my space.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

FYI, two items that folks mentioned here are now Half Off !

31" Mosaic Angel, Now: $30 http://www.biglots.com/search/product/6352

23" Gazing Ball Pedestals, Now: $9 Each http://www.biglots.com/browseItem/outdoor-decor-and-lights/6558


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Big Lots' prices are OUTRAGEOUS! Really! If you've been in a store lately, you know what I mean. I walk around the store and question what I would really pay for anything they have. I usually leave without buying one item. 

It's like they are a high-end stylish store or something. I notice they're carrying some very nice home decor items, at some ridiculous prices...I thought they were supposed to be a closeout store! While I do like an upscale "boo"tique, I liked the way their prices used to be -- affordable.  

Rant over, my Big Lots had one aisle of HALLOWEEN CANDY out near the registers, and two rows of other decorations--lit items and animatronics and then yard decor. Mostly same stuff as last year. The tombstones, cobwebs, body bags are not out yet.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

CobhamManor said:


> Big Lots' prices are OUTRAGEOUS! Really! If you've been in a store lately, you know what I mean. I walk around the store and question what I would really pay for anything they have. I usually leave without buying one item.
> 
> It's like they are a high-end stylish store or something. I notice they're carrying some very nice home decor items, at some ridiculous prices...I thought they were supposed to be a closeout store! While I do like an upscale "boo"tique, I liked the way their prices used to be -- affordable.
> 
> Rant over, my Big Lots had one aisle of HALLOWEEN CANDY out near the registers, and two rows of other decorations--lit items and animatronics and then yard decor. Mostly same stuff as last year. The tombstones, cobwebs, body bags are not out yet.


I agree completely...everytime I'm in there I walk out with nothing and wonder why I walked in to begin with! I wondered the other day that IF they are a closeout store how do they manage to have the same halloween items year after year?


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I was at Big Lots today, and wasn't impressed with the Halloween items that they have. 

The 50% off sale they are running on their "garden decor" was pretty picked over, but I wouldn't have purchased it at 50% off to begin with.

The only reason I went there is because I like the 90% off sales AFTER Halloween, and I needed to go to the bathroom!  LOL


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the only new i saw was the adam family theme song skull & franlenstein heads


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

theedwin said:


> The only reason I went there is because I like the 90% off sales AFTER Halloween, and I needed to go to the bathroom!  LOL


Which one is cleaner, Edwin--A Big Lots bathroom or a Waffle House one?? Inquiring minds like mine want to know!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

my biglots bathroom new lock doesnt work!im wondering when will they stock there giant gemmy dropping spider


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking the prices at Big Lots are higher than I expected. I used to go a lot and find great deals but the last several times I went I did not get anything because I want to pay Big Lots prices not Wal-Mart prices


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> I was thinking the prices at Big Lots are higher than I expected. I used to go a lot and find great deals but the last several times I went I did not get anything because I want to pay Big Lots prices not Wal-Mart prices


i agree i wonder if they started rising there prices up because there name is biglots and now there prices are BIG and it costs LOTS of money


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright folks we got a new big lots in town and today was grand opening. Here's what I saw.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Pumpkins, kitties and bluckies...Oh, my!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I did find this, they want 29.95 on EBAY for it...got it at BIG LOTS for only 16.00 and tax ..................


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

KATZILLA said:


> I did find this, they want 29.95 on EBAY for it...got it at BIG LOTS for only 16.00 and tax ..................
> 
> View attachment 124604


That was was the only thing I almost walked out with at Big Lots yesterday...


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Have not been by the Big Lots near us lately, maybe I need to check it out. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought a broken tekky toy eyes great.......


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

witchy poo said:


> I was thinking the prices at Big Lots are higher than I expected. I used to go a lot and find great deals but the last several times I went I did not get anything because I want to pay Big Lots prices not Wal-Mart prices


I agree! I did, however, pick up a gutter ghost (which has his face glued together, so am trying to decide whether to take it back for a different one or just "fix" it to my liking), got 2 of the long strings of orange lights, the LED hooting owl and a "collapsible tombstone" with strobing light. 
I want to pick up more of the orange lights, need them BAD!!! (Just got a purple and an orange LED string from Sam's at $10 each, I thought a bit pricey for me, but they are lovely) I haven't bought much lighting in the Halloween colors in a few years and last year had a lot of dead strings. 
And want to pick up the pair of dancing grim reapers as a gift for hubby for his birthday in Sept, he is a HUGE KC and the Sunshine Band lover! heehee


----------



## juliaghoulia (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics! The Big Lots near me in St. Augustine is normally really good so I am heading there in the morning to look !


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Big Lots walking distance from my house. (I prefer to drive though!  ) Been stalking them every couple of days for those rubber hanging bats they had a couple of years ago, as well as the $20 Blucky's they've had in the past. The Big Lots here has had nothing but lots of cutesy glittery stuff and cheap country scarecrows, with a few light up skull yard stakes and eyes in the bushes type stuff. Hoping they will put more out in the days to come, as I'm counting on them for the rubber bats I'm coveting.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

in wish that biglots had the ghost girl from gemmy instead of spirit halloween


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

My Big Lots still had quite a few of those $4 cool looking lanterns. I picked up one.

I guess I'm getting old. I remember when Bluckies were $7.99. Now they want $18.00 for them. Zoinks!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

kmb123 said:


> i have a big lots walking distance from my house. (i prefer to drive though!  ) been stalking them every couple of days for those rubber hanging bats they had a couple of years ago, as well as the $20 blucky's they've had in the past. The big lots here has had nothing but lots of cutesy glittery stuff and cheap country scarecrows, with a few light up skull yard stakes and eyes in the bushes type stuff. Hoping they will put more out in the days to come, as i'm counting on them for the rubber bats i'm coveting.


i hate glitter!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> i hate glitter!


Even the small candleholders of the Grim Reaper and skeleton were marred, thanks to that sparkly abomination Only the mummy was safe, so it must have somehow learned to run and gotten away in time


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

..........


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I went Sunday and only a small amount of Halloween stuff was up locally. However in the 50% off area I found two small vinyl statues of girls with doves for a garden for $10; nice for making a tombstone.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I bet your looking forward to Warehouse 31 opening too.


----------

